# FREE CSS TouchOSC iPad Template



## MrZarlton (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey all,

I've been setting this up in TouchOSC to control my CSS library and thought perhaps others would find it useful.

I've also created an articulation map in Cubase for it, along with a Kontakt Multi for 1st Violins as an example of my routing as I split some articulations across 2 different midi channels and outputs. Obviously this part is all personal preference.

There are also a couple of X/Y pads on different tabs that allow control of Modulation and Expression and on the second Expression and Vibrato. I've found these pretty nice to work with (providing you don't mind controlling these without a physical slider). Note the Expression range is shortened just to compliment Modulation only.

Anyway, feel free to do what you will with it and hopefully it will find some use for others on here.

I'm going to be setting up the articulations in Logic too, so when I get round to it, I'll post them.

Here's a link to all the files: CSS Controller Assets


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2020)

That looks super useful... does TouchOSC have built-in tools for creating that, or is there a separate development environment you have to use?


----------



## MrZarlton (Aug 31, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> That looks super useful... does TouchOSC have built-in tools for creating that, or is there a separate development environment you have to use?


It was done using the TouchOSC editor that you can download. It’s really simple and intuitive to use and what I’ve done with it isn’t too complicated, but between that and the expression mapping, it does the job nicely (for me).


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2020)

MrZarlton said:


> It was done using the TouchOSC editor that you can download. It’s really simple and intuitive to use and what I’ve done with it isn’t too complicated, but between that and the expression mapping, it does the job nicely (for me).


I'm on it! Thanks!


----------

